# Any dealers offing a discount on Scott ?



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm looking for a CR1 Team or Pro. I've found a used Team locally which looks like a good deal but of course you get the just now retired 105 group. I know many dealers have 2011 models in stock.

Anyone know of a dealer offering some kind of a discount ? I figured I'd check before springing for a used one.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Yes. There are.


----------



## FeydR (May 19, 2010)

At the time I bought mine there wasn't much of a discount available online. Certainly some deals online though these days... if you can find your size.

Unfortunatly here in Chicago there was only 1 dealer that was geographically close to me that was selling them so I didn't get much of a discount up front. I was okay with that because I am more into service after the sale so the extra couple hundred was worth it to me. On top of that, part of my fitting fee was refundable if I bought a bike through them, so it worked out pretty well for me in the end.

Love my 2010 CR1 Team.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

The 2010 Team is on sale locally for 1700. After tax that's closer to 1900. Found a used one at 1300 so it's a pretty steep step up from used to new. I think if I'm going to get new, I'll wait for the 2011 Shimano 105 which will be on the 2011 Team (same frame of course). $600 is serious change and I'm willing at least to some extent to deal with used issues. The local shop is far enough away that I wouldn't be going there but for a warranty failure. 

I thought I'd at least check what other non-local sale options were available. I believe dealers are able to ship last years stuff out of their region.

I'm excited to get one though. I've been waiting for so long for a nice carbon bike that wouldn't shake my fillings loose on any pot hole.


----------



## stubek (Aug 16, 2007)

Trisports in Tucson is a big seller of Scott, check out their inventory at www.trisports.com


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

stubek said:


> Trisports in Tucson is a big seller of Scott, check out their inventory at www.trisports.com


I haven't been over to their store, but their web site does not list much. The only Addict they have is a 2009 R4 at a several hundred dollar higher price than I paid for my closeout 2009 R4 from Oro Valley Bicycle last year! 

Given the Goth colors that Scott and others are adopting for next year, that's a bummer if you like brighter colors, and I do.


----------



## stubek (Aug 16, 2007)

TucsonMTB said:


> I haven't been over to their store, but their web site does not list much. The only Addict they have is a 2009 R4 at a several hundred dollar higher price than I paid for my closeout 2009 R4 from Oro Valley Bicycle last year!
> 
> Given the Goth colors that Scott and others are adopting for next year, that's a bummer if you like brighter colors, and I do.


I just checked their website and for road bikes, they have Addict R2 , 3, and 4, CR1 Pro, Team, and the Speedster 30 and 50.
For TT bikes, they have Plasma 10, 20, 30, and the new Plasma 3.
They also sell almost all of those frames.

Is there another Scott you are looking for?
As for price several hundred higher, I can't say anything about that. I know for the Plasma TT/Tri bikes, I have been looking for about 4 months before I bought mine last week and they consistently had the lowest price of stores that sold them online. For me where I now live, it is over an hour drive to the nearest store that stocks them.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

My bad! I only looked in their closeout section . . . sorry! :idea: 

I'm glad to hear that you are a satisfied customer. How are they handling Scott warranty issues?


----------



## stubek (Aug 16, 2007)

TucsonMTB said:


> My bad! I only looked in their closeout section . . . sorry! :idea:
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you are a satisfied customer. How are they handling Scott warranty issues?


Did you check here? This is all the Scott's, not just the closeouts
http://trisports.com/all-scott-road-and-triathlon-bikes.html

Not sure on the warranty stuff. I have had my 2006 CR1 Pro since it was new and never had to make a claim. I did move from Tucson to Northern Cal about 3 months after I got it, but I still go back to Tucson a couple times each year to ride and always stop in.

Tucson is full of great stores for road bikes, my other favorite is Miles Ahead. Last year I bent a carbon tubular wheel at 3pm the night before El Tour. Those guys pulled the tire off, trued the wheel, dished it, re glued the tire and had it back in my hands by 5pm the same day for $45! Around here, just gluing a tire on costs me that much.


----------



## jaysc (Apr 23, 2010)

There are deals to be had on craigslist. I've seen a decent number of Scotts latelt. Not as many Scotts as Dales and the like, but still, deals to be had. Granted, used carbon is a discussion for another thread...


----------



## stubek (Aug 16, 2007)

I just bought a Scott Plasma 2 Ultegra bike on eBay. It was used, BARELY and the owner upgraded the bar to a Zipp Vuka. I basically paid for a Zipp Vuka bar and an extra $500 got me the bike.
It arrived a couple days ago and it looks perfectly new.
But as for shops, for a truly new bike, try using www.froogle.com it is google's price search feature.


----------

